# I Like Services But...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

there are limits Mens 1970's Retro Gold Plated Services watch :yucky:

Note...



> The watch doesn't appear to work and may just need a service or battery


 Pardon? 



> Size: (inches) standard size with some flexibility


 Ya what? :huh:



> Condition: We have looked at this in depth and it is of our opinion that it is in the good condition as shown in the detailed photos below.


I wonder what they consider to be poor condition & what is that `crud` in the ridges?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Well it sure 'aint getting onto my eBay 'watch list'


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

It is indeed "very masculine".......... The ad is worst than the pic...!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see the 'wrist shot' Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> Can't wait to see the 'wrist shot' Mach


Never going to happen









I`ve got my eye on something far cooler which I`ve been after for some time :man_in_love:

Oh & don`t ask, my lips are sealed :shutup:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see the 'wrist shot' Mach
> ...


Was that watch inside someone's ear for a decade or so?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Ahhhhh, there you are my little coquettish flower...

you silky petal of exquisite beauty!

your burnt wood exterior...

your sleek little vixen hands...

your slinky come hither gold bracelet...

such a glistening pearl of elegance and refinement...

come my little minx...

my little waif of the 'bay'...

come and haunt my wrist...

forever...

and ever...

and ever...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ROFLMAO! With a mighty thunderclap you're off my ignore list, mate.   Absolutely classic....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You have to admire his sense of humour

*"This is a fantastic iconic 70's retro men's watch which would certainly compliment any collection and would make a great gift for a friend or loved one"*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got my eye on something far cooler which I`ve been after for some time :man_in_love:


A very masculine retro-grumpy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve got my eye on something far cooler which I`ve been after for some time :man_in_love:
> ...


No, it`s something small (by modern standards) rare & understated, one person on this form knows what it is & I`m trusting them to say nothing in case it falls through :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That watch has to be the reason Services went down the tubes :bad: Even when it was new it must have looked total poo! I'd rather have my Jialillei and two "Goers" a "HERC" and a couple of Coss plastics (actually, come to think of it, I do have! :lookaround: }


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you polish it back to the base metal, get a new glass and fit a brown leather strap it might look ok :bag:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Drum2000 said:


> Ahhhhh, there you are my little coquettish flower...
> 
> you silky petal of exquisite beauty!
> 
> ...


Drum, if I were a watch I'd be yours.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got my eye on something far cooler which I`ve been after for some time :man_in_love:


Damn it someone else has noticed it, this could get expensive :taz:

& I bet the fact that it`s a "Services" is of no interest to them at all :furious:


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

mutley said:


> You have to admire his sense of humour
> 
> *"This is a fantastic iconic 70's retro men's watch which would certainly compliment any collection and would make a great gift for a friend or loved one"*


i wonder what this would say if you gave it to "a friend or loved one" with a note...

i bought this to show how much i care about you.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the way they say we have looked at this watch in depth,and is in good condition,but also state that it doesn't work,and how much depth did they get into,to not know if it needs a battery or a service! 

Nice big crack in the crystal to, for good measure! :thumbsup:


----------

